# vickers 45



## falcolnxp (Dec 21, 2011)

Thinking if buying project boat $45,000
Mangwana 45 ft
Outside USA
looks like an auwsome buy
I am 71 y/o in great shape
Master skipper offshore, sailing instructor
built 41 ft boat
sounds too good to be true
comments/inside information
have 60 y/o couple who will finance boat and sail with me
listed on sailnet/saillisting
capt bob 435 678 3436


----------



## falcolnxp (Dec 21, 2011)

listed 1994 Vickers Vickers 45 sailboat for sale in Outside United States


----------

